# its been a little over a month should i buy a new filter



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

am i supposed to replace it or just take it out and rinse it in water?
i read your just supposed to keep the same one and flip it around or somethin

i have brown algae on rocks and the side of my tank growing right now


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

What you've given isnt really helpful, what filter do you have, media in the filter etc etc etc :fish9:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you are talking about the thing in the filter,you will need to get a new one to add to the filter with the old one for a week or so for the bacteria to colonize on the new one.Then throw the old one out.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

i have a 10 gallon starter kit i dont remember the details on it but i think its a topfin and basically i dont understand what the 2nd poster said lol

but since my tank is starting to get dirty and algae i wana clean it up and do what i have to do with my filter


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You can usually clean your filter once a month or so. Use bottle scrubbers and clean it in the dirty water change water. Squeeze out the sponge, carbon and bio max in the dirty water change water as well - this will loosen and get rid of any large pieces of detritus that have become lodged in them. (Using the dirty water change water helps to keep some good bacteria in the filter when you change it.)

You have to change the carbon about once a month. The sponge and bio max really only need to be changed if they are falling apart or can't hold their shape anymore. Never change the sponge/carbon/bio max on the same week. This would get rid of all the good bacteria and you'll have to cycle all over again. Be sure to change them on alternate weeks.

Also, don't clean the filter and change any of the media in the same week, or you may start a mini-cycle. Before putting a new media in the filter, run it under clear water to get rid of any dust that may be in it. Then, you can squeeze it out in some dirty water change water.

If you have algae on the gravel in your tank, you can try cutting the time you have the lights on. Live plants also help to reduce algae - so you can try getting a few more. Nerite snails are excellent algae eaters (if you are interested in getting something that will eat the algae.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How long has this tank been running? Brown algae is very common in new tanks. Its diatom algae. It's nothing to be really concerned about and it is normal. What type of media is in your type of filter? Sponge, carbon impreganated filter, ??


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

i think its a sponge

so what im getting is i take out the sponge as well as tank water, and hand rinse it in the tank water, and put the sponge back in? so i keep the same sponge forever but just hand rinse it?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Until it's not holding it's shape anymore or is falling apart, it should be fine. (Is there any other media in the filter so that when you do change the sponge there is still something in there with good bacteria on it?) Like Bio max?


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

i dont know i dont think so, basically i put the sponge in the filter and thats all ther is in there, cept the shape of the container for holding water no other external additions 

the main reason i wana clean or change it is that i have a weird sound comming from it, so i think it may be clogged


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

most all of those cartridge type filters are SUPPOSE to be a one-time use filter, but with my 10 gallon I would rinse them out 2 or 3 times before throwing them away and replacing it. they have activated carbon sealed in them, and rinsing carbon doesn't really do anything; it's not going to make it work any better... but rinsing the filter will obviously clean off any large debris from it and allow it to flow and keep filtering. but after 2 or 3 rinses, it needs to be thrown out and a new one put in it's place, since the carbon in it will have gone bad by then. and usually after 2 or 3 rinses, the filter itself will begin to not hold together so well...


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would clean the filter in dirty water change water, and give the sponge a light squeeze in that water as well, just to get any big pieces of gunk out of it. (You don't have to clean the filter until it sparkles, just to get rid of any big gunky things.)

In order to not start another cycle when you do eventually change the sponge, you should get some bio max. That way, when you put in a new sponge, the old bio max still has the good bacteria in it, and the filter won't mini-cycle. (The bio max lasts for a long time... don't really need to change it until it's falling apart or is reeeeally dirty.) Then, when you change the bio max, the sponge will have the good bacteria in it so the filter doesn't mini-cycle.

You always have to have 1 media in the filter that is 'older' and has good bacteria, so when you change the other media, the filter doesn't re-cycle. You can run your filter with a sponge and bio max. (Bio max is a biological filter media. It just basically gives you a higher biological capacity. Always a good thing to have. And it's cheap.)

What size is your tank and filter? Here is a link to the Petsmart site with Biomax: AquaClear BioMax Filter Insert - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart You would need the smallest one for a 10g tank. It's under $3.00. You can also get it in a bulk box, and use nylon stockings to make your own "bags", and just make your own bio max media bags. Or, buy it pre-bagged and ready to go. Personal choice really.

You don't have to have an Aquaclear filter to use it. My 36g tank uses an Aqueon filter and I just have to kinda' shove the bio max down into the side of it. As long as water flows through it, it's good to go.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

wat is a bio max and how do i use it

my cory fish has been acting weird lately and been hiding in my decor all the time, whereas he never went in it EVER. Im wondering if my water conditions have changed because my filter is old, my zebras are acting fine and my red wag i cant really tell, i caught her sitting in plants once which never has been done :/

should i up my water changes? i do 25-35% once a week can i do it more than that? i have brown algae too which i dont know how to clean. maybe i shud go out n buy a new filter n bio max? i need to know how to use that biomax first tho


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

also to add, i noticed the filter was alot more brown and sticky when i cleaned it today than last time where it was more black


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Your filter serves two main purposes - the first is to get the filter "dirty" and provide a place for bacteria to help clean ammonia out of the water and turn it into nitrate. The second purpose is to use black activated carbon pouches to clean and polish the water, removing any odors and helping make the water more clear.

Filters themselves do not fix algae problems, the brown algae you have might be a product of over-feeding, too much light, or several other causes.

To properly maintain a filter you need to do two things - change the media (the sponge and/or the carbon inserts), and periodically pull the entire filter out and clean it with a scrubber to prevent gunk from clogging the filter and reducing its efficiency.

When you add new filter media, make sure you wash it first or particulates in the filter media will make your water cloudy.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

so is it ok at this point to buy a new filter(sponge? the wierd black thing) and just put it in and throw my old one out? no bio max or anything

its been about 1.5months since i started my tank


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

In a word, yes. The black thing is probably the sponge and might even have some carbon in it, but I'm not sure since I don't know what type of filter you are using.

You're going to have to do something else to deal with the algae though. I would suggest a blackout - turn your tank's light off and cover the entire thing with a black garbage bag. It will starve and kill the algae, at which point your filter will help strain it out and you can vacuum up the rest using a gravel vacuum siphon hose during your regular partial water changes.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Biomax is a media that has a lot of surface space for holding good bacteria. It's so simple to use. Rinse before putting it in filter, then put it in filter (along with your sponge). Give it a swish in dirty WC water once in a while, to remove and large pieces of debris on it. It lasts for a long time. The box says to change every 3 months, but really, you can keep using it until it's falling apart.
AquaClear BioMax Filter Insert - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart
You can use it with any filter, it doesn't have to be an aqua clear filter. Just as long as you can fit it in the filter, you're good to go.

I'd really recommend it. That way, when you do change the sponge, you've still got the Biomax in the filter, which has lots of good bacteria on it, and your filter won't start a mini-cycle.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

holly12 said:


> AquaClear BioMax Filter Insert - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart
> I'd really recommend it. That way, when you do change the sponge, you've still got the Biomax in the filter, which has lots of good bacteria on it, and your filter won't start a mini-cycle.


+1

I would too.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

thanks, would it fit in my filter? its not very roomy ><

also, im worried about my day n night cycle for my fish
during 4th of july i was on vacation for 3 nights and when i came back my fish were active during the night, so since now i tried to put them back in the cycle but my cory fish is actni weird n hiding in decor all day n night.. or maybe comes out at night when i sleep

i dont want to mess up their day n night


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sure they will get back into schedule. And, I think Cory's are active at night too.

As for fitting in your filter, the small one could probably be put in it.... if not, they do sell Biomax in a bulk box, and you could use a nylon stocking and make your own bag that would fit better. Just having any in there would help.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

thanks, im getting the idea that biomax is some sort of ball or product that just sits in the water? i am starting to think there is actually no room for that in my HOB filter, and i dont have any nylon, can i just dump it any where in my tank


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Biomax media is designed for use in a filter where there is lots of water circulating. It won't do you much good just sitting in the tank. If your filter doesn't have enough room, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No more gtm? That name makes me think of the movie Gremlins, lol.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That's the intent. It's an old childhood nickname.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I LOVE that movie! But it makes me sad when they are all picking in Gizmo! Lol.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

ite i bought a filter from walmart and its blue which is strange compared to my original black but i will be changing it tomorow

they didnt have bio max =[ but i think i shud be safe since i had my tank for over a month with the same filter, just a lil worried if the fish feel uneasy for a bit..i stopped feeding 2 times a day and am gona skip every other day to see my algae stop


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

**** ZZZZZZ bought the wrong filter
gona go back tomorow and than head over to petsmart instead..which is right next door XD


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ugh - always a pain to discover you've got the wrong tank equipment! Good thing the stores are next to each other! (Haha, they'll see you return the filter, then go next door to Petsmart and be like, "Hey!" Hahahaha!)


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

pairenoid said:


> wat is a bio max and how do i use it
> 
> my cory fish has been acting weird lately and been hiding in my decor all the time, whereas he never went in it EVER. Im wondering if my water conditions have changed because my filter is old, my zebras are acting fine and my red wag i cant really tell, i caught her sitting in plants once which never has been done :/
> 
> should i up my water changes? i do 25-35% once a week can i do it more than that? i have brown algae too which i dont know how to clean. maybe i shud go out n buy a new filter n bio max? i need to know how to use that biomax first tho


this may sound a bit crazy, but you can do as much of a h20 change as you want short of 100%. Most good bacteria is in your filter, and gravel, and decor, not in h20 itself. obviously with large h20 changes be careful the h20 your adding is simlar to original h20 (in temp., ph, etc.). Also make sure to use prime or some kind of dechlorinator/chloramine remover before adding new water back.


----------



## glassbird (Feb 2, 2011)

....also, run the new filter ALONG with the old filter for a few weeks, and/or try to use your old filter material IN the new filter for the same amount of time. Your good bacteria is in the old filter material, and your tank is still very new...throwing out all your good bacteria at this stage will set you way back.

And, I am wondering how often you are doing water changes, and if you can give us the results of a water test. Things like pH, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. This info will let us see where you are in the cycle. Do you have a drop-type test kit? If not, get one ASAP. They are a very important tool in successful tank keeping. DO NOT get test strips...they are famous for not being accurate, and in the long run are MUCH more expensive.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

i change my water once a week every mon 30%
i changed my filter alrady and well my tank looks clean no changes in activity so i take that as a good sign

i dont understand pple telling me to use my new and old filter at the same time thats impossible with my filter, there is barely room for 1 filter to begin with lol


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

A lot of us when switching from one filter to another will run the old dirty one alongside the new filter until the new filter's media gets saturated with bacteria as well. It helps to prevent shock to your tank's cycle. However, if you're using a hood over your tank you're right; there's barely room for one filter.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you can't run both at the same time, sometimes just putting the old filter media into the new filter works just as well.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

holly12 said:


> If you can't run both at the same time, sometimes just putting the old filter media into the new filter works just as well.


i think people may be saying two things here, either:

1. put your old filter media in with the new filter media if it will fit in the filter 

2. Put your old filter media in a 2nd filter (not filter media, the actual hang on the back filter)

On another note if you get a bigger filter you they usually hold two cartridges for this reason, but with a smaller tank a big filter that holds two cartridges would be too much water flow and would be too much for most fish. I have a 29 gallon for instance that i have 2 filter's rated for 30gallons each and it works much better than a filter designed for a 75 gallon tank. It's also nice to have redunancy in case something breaks i know the fish will probably be OK.


----------



## kestik (Jul 5, 2011)

I think Pairenoid is slightly confused

Pairenoid,

The FILTER in the entire machine that you bought FIRST.
The Cartridge or Media or Sponges (all classified as types of media) go INSIDE the filter

When you went to go buy the "Filter" you were actually buying a cartridge/media to go inside the flter!

Are we all on the same page now?! *r2 *r2 *w3

So what people assumed when you said you went to buy a new filter, is that you went to buy a whole new machine. So when they said to run both, they meant both machines (Which they thought you had by your wording)


----------

